# Essence là gì? Do đâu essence đóng vai trò quan trọng trong liệu trình chăm sóc da?



## MoonLight (4/9/18)

Essence được xem là “trái tim” của quy trình dưỡng da kiểu Hàn Quốc.

Nếu quan tâm tới liệu trình chăm sóc da chuyên sâu đạt hiệu quả cao, bạn không thể bỏ qua cái tên essence. Không phải là mỹ phẩm dưỡng da thế hệ mới hay được ca ngợi rầm rộ, nhưng essence lại có sức hút đặc biệt. Bởi nếu biết sử dụng loại mỹ phẩm này đúng cách, bạn có thể nâng cao gấp đôi hiệu quả của các loại serum hay toner và các sản phẩm điều trị da khác.




​*ESSENCE LÀ GÌ?*
Essence được xem là loại mỹ phẩm chăm sóc da chuyên sâu có nguồn gốc từ Hàn Quốc, thường được xem là “nước thần”. Sử dụng essence trong chu trình chăm sóc da là bước quan trọng mà phụ nữ Hàn và Nhật ít khi bỏ qua.

Mặc dù không có một khái niệm chính xác về essence nhưng bạn có thể hiểu rằng essence chính là sự tổng hợp của những loại mỹ phẩm serum, toner hay kem dưỡng ẩm. Essence không có công dụng làm sạch như toner, không có kết cấu đặc dùng để khắc phục nhược điểm của da như serum. Tất cả những gì essence làm chính là nuôi dưỡng da từ sâu bên trong và làm sáng da nhằm hạn chế quá trình lão hóa.




​Với kết cấu lỏng nhẹ và liều lượng các hợp chất cao hơn, essence dễ dàng đưa các hoạt chất thẩm thấu qua da. Bất kỳ làn da nào cũng có thể sử dụng essence mà không cần lo lắng về các lỗ chân lông bị tắc hoặc bị kích ứng. Ngoài ra, khi kết hợp với serum, essence sẽ góp phần giúp cho serum hoạt động hiệu quả hơn. Bằng việc vỗ nhẹ lên làn da mỗi khi sử dụng sản phẩm, làn da sẽ trở nên mềm mại và tươi tắn hơn.

*CÔNG DỤNG CỦA ESSENCE TRONG VIỆC CHĂM SÓC DA*
Thành phần của essence thường bao gồm acid hyaluronic, glycerin và các chiết xuất thiên nhiên khác giúp dưỡng ẩm hoặc cung cấp nước để tạo độ ẩm trên da. Làn da sau khi được hydrat hóa sẽ dễ dàng hấp thụ các hoạt chất có trong các sản phẩm chăm sóc da mà bạn sử dụng sau đó như serum và kem dưỡng ẩm.




​Ngoài ra, essence còn có thể được thêm vào các hoạt chất khác có tác dụng làm trắng hoặc cải thiện tế bào da để ngăn ngừa sự già đi của làn da. Dù không trực tiếp góp phần ngăn chặn các dấu hiệu lão hóa, essence vẫn được xem là thành phần quan trọng trong quá trình chống lại lão hóa hóa nhờ vào vào khả năng dưỡng ẩm ưu việt. Bởi khi được cung cấp đầy đủ độ ẩm, các nếp nhăn được bơm đầy và làn da sẽ trở nên căng mọng.

Nếu lựa chọn essence có chất lượng tốt, hiệu quả của việc sử dụng serum hay bất cứ sản phẩm dưỡng da nào khác đều sẽ được nâng đôi hiệu quả.

*CHẤT LƯỢNG ESSENCE CÓ TỶ LỆ THUẬN VỚI GIÁ TIỀN?*
Essence thường có kết cấu lỏng nhẹ giúp cho các tinh chất dễ dàng hấp thụ qua da. Ngoài ra, essence khi được thêm vào những hoạt chất cụ thể còn có thể cải thiện được những vấn đề cụ thể của làn da. Bạn có thể sử dụng essence có chứa vitamin C để làm sáng da, niacinamide và peptide nhằm chống lại các dấu hiệu lão hóa hoặc AHA và BHA để loại bỏ tế bào da chết.




​Có thể thấy rằng, yếu tố cốt lõi của bất kỳ chế độ chăm sóc da nào chính là đảm bảo làn da có được hàng rào hoạt động tối ưu. Theo đó, một loại essence chất lượng tốt sẽ đảm bảo cho việc hấp thụ hiệu quả những loại mỹ phẩm dưỡng da khác. Do đó, đầu tư một loại essence đắt tiền với đặc tính không cồn và có nồng độ hoạt chất cao sẽ giúp nuôi dưỡng làn da của bạn tốt hơn.

_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

